

BandsInTown Adds Social Networking to Tracking Service - knewjax
http://mashable.com/2007/08/27/bandsintown-adds-social-networking-to-tracking-service/

======
alex_c
Congrats guys.

What kind of increase in traffic do you see after a Mashable article?

------
blored
Congrats knewjax, that's an awesome story to have dugg.

